# Mum it's too hot to go for a walk



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So Last week we had quite the heat wave....with the humidex it was like 45 degrees Celsius...This was taken on the hottest day after about 5 minutes outside Lady was done.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh bless her! hasn't her fur grown back quickly since the last grooming?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I find that her face is much better! but her legs are still so skinny! she is a bit fluffier tho....I will have to take a pic tonight and do a scalping vs post scalping thread...lol


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

So cute! Chloe will sometimes just stop in the middle of a walk and sit.

Send some of that heat out west  I need it to dry out my squishy wet grass. Our summer has been too much rain and too many mosquitoes


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kel, REALLY!!! we had no rain for over 3 weeks....just sun and hot....I'll send some out west tonight!!! we had our first thunder shower last night...it was a nice repreave...tho the snow will be back before we know it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Amanda .. I would like a little bit of that weather.. our summer is not happening here.... 

Seriously it is hard work when its too hot... chill out with a cold drink for both you and your lovely lady ... loads of ice


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Oh Amanda .. I would like a little bit of that weather.. our summer is not happening here....
> 
> Seriously it is hard work when its too hot... chill out with a cold drink for both you and your lovely lady ... loads of ice


Sounds good to me! we were at a family bbq on the weekend and my niece was glued to lady's side, she made her the best looking bowl of ice water I have ever seen! it was cute.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh lady deserves to get spoilt ... we are wearing sweat tops still over here.. thats was me doing canada speak, oh I am terrible at it ... giggling at sweat tops .... 

No, its not that cold here but its no heat, trust me on that


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> ahh lady deserves to get spoilt ... we are wearing sweat tops still over here.. thats was me doing canada speak, oh I am terrible at it ... giggling at sweat tops ....
> 
> No, its not that cold here but its no heat, trust me on that


LOL! Sweat shirts is what we call them but a jumper is just fine to say! i am getting good at my Euro talk with this cockapoo forum!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> LOL! Sweat shirts is what we call them but a jumper is just fine to say! i am getting good at my Euro talk with this cockapoo forum!


Haha, I wrote something to do with this in another thread but I did one too many rewrites, and the thread was deleted before I hit "submit reply". But I am enjoying learning all these "new" words and phrases, for sure!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh poor Lady .... cloudy over here and we're just waiting for the rain, as you remember we had our summer in March when you still had snow, its geting darker in the evenings ... oh no x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I remember the time you were telling us it was snowing whilst we had beautiful hot weather (how the tables have turned) :rain: .............. please send some sunshine to the UK PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes UK had two days of Summer in March .. ha ha ha

What am I like .. sweat tops ... silly JoJo ... its sweat shirts .... I think I will try to be less cool, it really doesn't suit me ... Jumper or hoody will have to do! 

Anyway we need a little bit more sunshine.. blow some over our way please Amanda xx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Kel, REALLY!!! we had no rain for over 3 weeks....just sun and hot....I'll send some out west tonight!!! we had our first thunder shower last night...it was a nice repreave...tho the snow will be back before we know it


Yup, I hope we get a good run of summer here before the white stuff comes! I just read that IF it does NOT rain today, it will only be the 13th day we haven't had rain here, since June 1st.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Kel, REALLY!!! we had no rain for over 3 weeks....just sun and hot....I'll send some out west tonight!!! we had our first thunder shower last night...it was a nice repreave...tho the snow will be back before we know it


Hot sun in the summer and snow in the winter, sounds perfect!! Our seasons disappeared years ago, now we just have same stuff all year. 

We have had a couple of reasonable winters last two years but proper summers are few and far between. 

Listen to me, old misery!  your girl is very beautiful btw.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! I blew some heat over to you guys last night...and now it is cloudy and raining...lol.
And JoJo we call them hoodies too!!! lol.
and come winter if you guys want some more snow i would be more than happy to send it out your way!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Amanda I am not joking .. it worked ....

We have have a really warm day here today .. you have hidden powers I think .. 

Hoody has been thrown in the bedroom and I am dog walking in a vest.. it is lovely here today ... Oakley cooling on the kitchen floor, my Honey is panting cuddled up next to her mummy...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, it's raining here JoJo! It was glorious at 6.30, Izzy, Phoebe and I were playing in the garden but now it's like October! Izzy doesn't seem to mind the rain though


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oooo I am magical! well at least to JoJo


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Amanda you can keep your snow thanks  I'm in no rush to see it x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Amanda you can keep your snow thanks  I'm in no rush to see it x


LOL!! awww come on!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just post us some lovely pictures of it x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it is lovely....to look at...while you are sipping your tea and eating some jaffa cakes...lol not so lovely to live in....however Lady sure seems to enjoy it.:smow::hurt::hurt: I am afraid of it already! and it is only just about August! hahaha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know we dont get half as much as you but really dont like the disruption it brings and you'd laugh at how our country comes to a standstill with a few inches..... fingers crossed for Indian summers all round then x


----------

